# Thanks



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I just wanted to thank Aaron from Columbia Tech Support and Mike from Tape Tech for their support pertaining to maintaining and trouble shooting their line of tools. Most of us can stand back and give pointers as to what and how to run and take care of the small things as regards to our tools, but it is nice to know those responsible for there design are willing to step up and help out. I am sure most here on this forum feel the same way. Thanks again Silverstilts.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> I just wanted to thank Aaron from Columbia Tech Support and Mike from Tape Tech for their support pertaining to maintaining and trouble shooting their line of tools. Most of us can stand back and give pointers as to what and how to run and take care of the small things as regards to our tools, but it is nice to know those responsible for there design are willing to step up and help out. I am sure most here on this forum feel the same way. Thanks again Silverstilts.


 I would like to say THANKS too,,, even when we are too rough and too blunt,,, they keep listening and offering help!!!!!,,

ain't just TT and Columbia tho,, theres Marshalltown too,,,,, and then the tools suppliers, like All-Wall, Walltools, Advance, Al's,,, etc etc...

This is a great site and a great place for the exchange of ideas,,, and I for one hope it continues!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

It makes the site that much better too:yes:

Now I don't get fellow tradesmen giving me a psycho crazed look:blink: ........ when I tell them I go on a site called Drywall talk when I get home from work, and whine and complain to other tapers around the world

Now I tell them how the major manufacturers of tools and products come on line , and I name some of them. They now show more interest in checking the site out.

And if that don't interest them, then I show them all the free stuff I got from this site. That perks their ears up every time


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I would like to thank the very nice lady @ West-Tech Tools in Vancouver for getting me my s2 parts overnight, broke them Wednesday morning, had the parts to fix them 11:10am next day. Thank you... Linda, Larisa... i forget. 

All-Wall didn't have stock, tried them first.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

McDusty said:


> I would like to thank the very nice lady @ West-Tech Tools in Vancouver for getting me my s2 parts overnight, broke them Wednesday morning, had the parts to fix them 11:10am next day. Thank you... Linda, Larisa... i forget.
> 
> All-Wall didn't have stock, tried them first.


 what broke??


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

oooh it was a design flaw with the addition of my snowboard bindings, I cracked one of the side posts. entirely my fault, new design has solved that.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

the lady at westech is super nice. i secnd that. very helpfull.


----------

